# БЁЛЬМАН, КУСЯКОВ



## bayanika (22 Июн 2010)

Существует ещё какое-либо переложение ГОТИЧЕСКОЙ СЮИТЫ БЁЛЬМАНА, кроме того, что представлено в архиве?
Ещё один вопрос: кто такой Кусяков и какие у него есть звучные произведения крупной формы?


----------



## Artem1866 (23 Июн 2010)

Если вы учились или учитесьв муз училище-жолжны знать кто такой Кусяков- это как бы пианист спросил -" А какие концерты есть у Рахманинова для фортепиано?"


----------



## vova (23 Июн 2010)

Artem1866 писал:


> -" А какие концерты есть у Рахманинова для фортепиано?"


я бы даже так ответил: """ А кто такой Рахманинов, и есть ли у него чего-нибудь для...а...! - ну смысле на чем я играю))"""

Конечно есть! 3 сюиты "времена года-времена жизни" зимние зарисовки, осенние пейзажи и весенние картины, зарисовки о лете кусяков не успел написать, хотя они были в планах, затем партита, дивертисмент, лики уходящего времени в 12 частях, три миниатюры, 7! сонат, концерт для баяна и камерного оркестра, прощания, и все пожалуй! На баяне все звучит прекрасно, Как концерты рахманинова на...))


----------



## lex111 (23 Июн 2010)

Ну понеслось, все оживились... Ну не знает девушка, кто такой Кусяков. Будьте японцами (тем более объясняете девушке): вежливо и без демонстрации своего превосходства поделитесь знанием... Тоже мне, эксперты...


----------



## vova (23 Июн 2010)

Это мужчина! посмотри профиль!


----------



## lex111 (23 Июн 2010)

Аааа! Вот это я "ошибся"! Мужики, бей его! С ума сойти, не знать кто такой Кусяков!


----------



## vova (23 Июн 2010)

:dash:


----------

